# Basch's funeral.. :,c



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Basch passed away this afternoon of either a serious mystery illness or a sudden combo of diseases. I did what I could, but this was just too much for him...

I got him from my boyfriend for Valentine's day.. He had a heart on his left side and was the most charming creature I've ever had the please to care for. He came up to my hand and would stay beside it, like a hug. He was carefree and lived a good life.

Basch, Ill miss you. You were my "sweet boy", and Ill miss you greeting me every time I walked by the tank. I hope I made your life happy like you made mine. Love you, Basch.










My friend Summer (and fellow enthusiast) and Steph, my friend who Basch adored and would always swim to and play with, helped me bury him. It didnt seem right to throw him away.

Its cold here, but we buried him as deep as we could in the frozen ground and found the most lovely stones we could from the lake shore. He's buried on a small hill over looking Lake Ontario, where the sun sets by a pretty tree. We found a stunning bunch of red branches and used them like flowers. It was a sad day...

Here..









RIP, Baschy <3


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry Pew. He was beautiful and adorable. I am sure you made him very happy, and he is very grateful to have a lovely grave. Rest in peace, little Baschy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

This made me cry. Very few of these memorials make me cry, but he was special. He was my favorite of yours. RIP, Basch. I'm sorry for your loss, PewPewPew.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss, he was such a lovely fish and I can tell that he meant a lot to you.

His little grave is beautiful, and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who does this.

I know how hard it is to lose pets, I hope you are doing aright.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

AW pewpewpew im sorry for ur loss


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

His grave is beautiful.  You did a wonderful job and that photo of him looking at your finger is adorable. I'm sure you gave him a great home.

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who makes rock-pile memorials for my fish.  When Friedrich died I bought a baby pine tree and buried him next to it under a rock with a fossilized shell. My parents thought I was being excessive, haha.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I could have planted something :c I wouldve loved that.

And thanks everyone- I really appreciate it. Imma miss my best buddy, but at least he's not suffering anymore, and for it, Im glad.

I hope to get another betta later (muchish...) and give him a wonderful life.

But no one can ever replace my little boy, Basch <3

(And Im soooo sorry this made you cry! I cried while writing it :,c)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

It almost made me cry too. :'( I'm so very sorry Pew. Baschy is very grateful, and he loves you! No one will replace him.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful. What a perfect setting for little Basch. 

R.I.P beautiful one.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies tons, guys <3


----------



## Summer (Mar 29, 2011)

I am glad I was there for it, I love and miss little Baschy. <3


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

This made me cry. :'( I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

There's usually seeds about that you can plant.  I did that when one of my otos died.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

He sounded like a sweet soul. RIP


----------

